# Lucky snows and blues



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

On the way home from pheasant hunting today, and these geese were going nuts right off the highway. Of course it was posted, but they didn't care I was there.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

They know where to be safe...you can't shoot along or across a maintained road
These pics are always after I have finished hunting on my long journey home




























these canadas were right at the city limit boundary


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

NICE!!! i would love to be in that honker field... WOW


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow awesome pictures!! Surprised someone didn't see those snows and come out of the car guns a blazin


----------



## BluegooseBluegoose (Jan 10, 2009)

You can sure tell a difference from Fall and Spring birds just in a picture.


----------

